# Sử dụng phấn rôm cho trẻ sơ sinh làm tăng nguy cơ mắc ung thư phổi



## vietmom (18/6/19)

Do hệ miễn dịch của trẻ sơ sinh còn non yếu, nếu hít phải bột phấn rôm sẽ khiến trẻ khó thở, nghẹt thở, gây tổn thương phổi nặng nề.
Tuy nhiên, việc sử dụng phấn rôm cũng cần phải đúng cách, nếu dùng phấn rôm tùy tiện có thể bị phản tác dụng và gây dị ứng da nghiêm trọng cho bé, thậm chí gây ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến sức khỏe của bé.




_Phấn rôm được rất nhiều bà mẹ bỉm sữa sử dụng để trị hăm tã cho bé (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Thành phần của phấn rôm*
Phấn rôm là loại bột màu trắng có nhiều công thức hóa học khác nhau, nhưng thành phần chính là bột talc. Đây là một khoáng chất, có thành phần cấu tạo chủ yếu là silicate magnesium ngậm nước, điều chế thành dạng bột phấn. Bột này vẫn được sử dụng trong công nghiệp để làm thức ăn cho vật nuôi, dây cáp, gạch men, mỹ phẩm và một số loại thuốc viên không gây phản ứng phụ hay ngộ độc.

Sản phẩm này mang lại mùi thơm tươi mát, nhẹ nhàng cũng như hấp thụ độ ẩm và giảm ma sát da trên da, có thể giúp ngăn ngừa phát ban như hăm tã. Đó là lý do tại sao trong nhiều năm phấn rôm được nhiều người ưa chuộng dùng cho trẻ sơ sinh.

*Có nên dùng phấn rôm cho trẻ sơ sinh không?*
Viện hàn lâm Nhi Hoa Kỳ đã đưa ra lời khuyên cho các bố mẹ nên từ bỏ thói quen sử dụng phấn rôm cho trẻ sơ sinh bởi đôi khi phấn rôm còn gây nguy hiểm cho sức khỏe của bé.
Do hệ miễn dịch của trẻ sơ sinh còn non yếu, nếu hít phải bột phấn rôm sẽ khiến trẻ khó thở, nghẹt thở, gây tổn thương phổi nặng nề, thậm chí có thể tử vong. Bên cạnh đó, thành phần chính của phấn rôm là chất talc, việc sử dụng chất này lâu dài ở vùng sinh dục có thể khiến bé gái mắc ung thư buồng trứng cao hơn và nếu tiếp xúc thường xuyên bột talc sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ ung thư phổi.

Thông thường sau khi tắm cho bé yêu, nhiều mẹ có thói quen thoa phấn rôm vào những nếp gấp trên cơ thể như cổ, nách, bẹn… Tuy nhiên, điều này, không phải lúc nào cũng tốt cho bé. Nếu những vùng da này chưa được lau khô hẳn, phấn dễ bị bết và dính lại ở đó, gây bí tắc lỗ chân lông, khiến da không thở được. Ngoài ra, nếu thoa phấn rôm cho bé trong mùa hè, mồ hôi ra hòa với phấn rôm sẽ gây nên hiện tượng dị ứng, viêm nhiễm trùng da, hăm da.
Vì những lý do trên, bạn nên cân nhắc khi sử dụng phấn rôm cho trẻ sơ sinh, nếu dùng tuyệt đối phải cẩn thận.
- Bạn chỉ nên thoa phấn rôm ở lưng và mông bé. Khi bôi, không nên đổ trực tiếp phấn lên cơ thể bé mà phải đổ một ít vào lòng bàn tay thoa đều rồi mới từ từ thoa nhẹ lên da của con.
- Tuyệt đối không bôi phấn rôm lên mặt, mũi hoặc những phần kín trên cơ thể bé (mặt trong đùi, quanh âm hộ, bụng dưới) vì đây là những vùng đổ mồ hôi nhiều, nếu thoa nhiều trong quá trình chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh thì bé sẽ bị bí, gây hăm da và viêm da.
- Mẹ cũng không nên thoa phấn rôm lên cổ của bé, vì đây là khu vực gần mũi, bé sẽ dễ hít phải và gây ra nguy cơ bệnh về đường hô hấp khi bé hít phải.
- Với những trẻ bị hăm tã thì phấn rôm chỉ nên được dùng thoa mỏng lên vùng da bị bị hăm và tốt nhất lên thoa vào buổi tối vì đây là thời gian bé có giấc ngủ dài nhất ngày và không ra nhiều mồ hôi.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

